# Shadowrun- Table top and Computer Game



## diamondwolf (Jun 10, 2008)

Three questions here.

1. Anyone still playing Shadowrun on table top. I was just curious if it is still around I haven't seen much on it in a while. Of course I've not really been in touch with the table top rp world since the late 90's with multiplayer available on the internet these days.

2. Has anyone played the Shadowrun game that Micorsoft put out? 

I was wondering if it is worth playing. I don't have Vista yet and won't change out my current operating system until NWN 1 catches onto Vista (which won't happen I'm sure.) But I may be looking at a new computer soon and I know it will have Vista and that's when I will get Shadowrun if it's worth it.

3. Is Shadowrun available online or is it strictly a solo game?


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 10, 2008)

I've played Shadowrun quite a bit, both the old PnP game (up to 3rd Edition, I never touched the updated version) and the Snes and Genesis titles. The new Shadowrun game was a complete bastardization of the license. Don't touch it with even the slightest bit of enthusiasm or you'll find yourself extremely disappointed (it's not even good fan-service).

As for your last question, if you're referring to the new game, it's strictly an online shooter. Which is a complete shame, considering that world and its premise were so compelling.


----------



## diamondwolf (Jun 10, 2008)

That's good information to know I won't waste my money or time then.

Is anyone working a RPG for Shadowrun that know of?


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't believe so, sadly.


----------



## diamondwolf (Jun 10, 2008)

Bummer,

I only got a small taste of Shadowrun then I had to move away from the folks I was playing with and never found anyway back into it. I played the Genesis Shadowrun wasn't too impressed. 

Looked around the various places I lived and nobody was playing.

Be nice if someone came up with something equivilant to NWN or NWN 2 involving the Shadowrun setting.

I think that would make an awsome RPG.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 10, 2008)

ShadowrunnerNights Beta Demo Release -- Neverwinter Nights 2 Vault


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow I'm impressed, in my area nobody even knows what shadowrun is, except for my ex and the kids of course. I play table top still occasionally and the first edition since thats the one we have around here. Its just a neato fun game. I haven't gotten the PC game, not a big fan of PC RPG's because I think that kind of takes the fun out of playing an RPG.

PS: My characters name is Canna Sativa and she is a harley riding techno mage who does drive by bombings rather than drive by shootings. : P


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 20, 2008)

lol, very nice


----------



## diamondwolf (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't think Shadow run ever got out of the shadow of D&D even though they are pretty much two seperate venues.

I only say that because as you can see from this post (i'm sure other factors figure in as well) not many folks have much to say about it.

It was so long ago since I played and we only had one run before all the players went their seperate ways but I want to say my Shaman's name was Timberwolf he was a native american shaman against using technology except for his two 9MMs and even those, he rarely used.

I loved the Shadowrun setting but I could never break away from the old sword and magic characters


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

diamondwolf said:


> I don't think Shadow run ever got out of the shadow of D&D even though they are pretty much two seperate venues.
> 
> I only say that because as you can see from this post (i'm sure other factors figure in as well) not many folks have much to say about it.
> 
> ...



Shadowrun characters can have swords and magic, and technology. So that kind of trumps everything but planescape with the multi dimension and hell dimension thing going on. 

I usually get stuck playing d and d because its what the kids love and it can be 'dumbed down' to the under 10 yr old level a lot easier than most games can. (lol I typed this sentence and thought, jeez, how many nerdy preteens want me for a mom LOL!)

I also used to play wormwood or wyrmwood? which was a fun game too.


----------



## diamondwolf (Jun 20, 2008)

Haven't heard of wormwood or wyrmwood .

I play NWN but that's the only D&D I do these days. I took some time looking for role players around the areas I have lived but didn't find very many (probably just looking in the wrong spots) so I haven't done any table top in years. 

Heck with all the new versions coming out and stuff I probably wouldn't know how to play these days anyway.

Now-a-days I play NWN online and on occasion I get involved in some forum RP on a place called wolfweb but other than that I don't do much of any other kind of RP.

Be neat when/if someone comes up with a shadow run online version that is close to NWN which I beleive is what common had posted with his link but I can't look at it.


----------



## BookStop (Jun 20, 2008)

This Shadowrun?

Shadowrun RPG - Catalyst Game Labs

Never played it in any form. Not easy to dumb down, huh, DG? Well, my kids will probably stick to D&D. BTW - YOu are not a nerd in any way just because you actually play with your kids.


----------



## diamondwolf (Jun 20, 2008)

It might be Bookstop, again I can't look at it.  (Due to restriction on my work computer I can't look at anything gaming related, real bummer)

The shadow run that MSN came out with is supposedly nothing more than a first person shooter even in multiplayer according to Common.

I personally haven't played that one and probably won't (now), I think it was a marketing scheme by MSN to get folks to switch to Vista but my computers are doing what I need them to do and so is Mircrosoft XP so I won't be changing any time soon. 

I'm into roleplaying so first person shooters, pvp arenas , capture the flag servers,etc (and yes final fantasy in all it's glory falls into the catagory of games I won't play due to lack of emphasis on true role playing) are not my cup of tea.   

In defense of Final Fantasy (any of them) there may be a few guilds or whatever they call them that truely Role Play but I still won't pay to play on the internet. I already pay to have the internet  and I paid for the game what more does the company need .


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

diamondwolf said:


> Heck with all the new versions coming out and stuff I probably wouldn't know how to play these days anyway.



A little bit OT, but prior to my oldest's birth about 15 yrs ago, my ex and I were total Magic:The Gathering geeks, and played all the time. Now that my son is old enough to play, I HAVE NO FREAKING CLUE WHAT IS GOING ON. Seriously. Between new rules, new cards, new game formats, I just give up. I like the pretty pictures tho.

Heck, most of the time I play D & D on the old board, not AD & D,

sigh...I guess you CAN'T teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## diamondwolf (Jun 20, 2008)

I play a little with my son, probably not as much as I should but he is still pretty young being only nearing 11 soon so he doesn't quite understand he is supposed to ask questions and stuff.

I will play D&D (well a hybrid version of it) that I made so that it would be easier for him to play and me to DM/Play (with a 10 year old) once in a while with him though.

I even set up my lap top so he could go online with me but he was chasing after loot drops and chests more than he was concentrating on learning the game . It was fun though and I think he had a good time with it.

Don't worry about going off topic here, it's bound to happen once in a while .

Besides I don't think there is much more we can talk about when it comes to Shadowrun.


----------



## romulous (Oct 25, 2008)

you mean besides for how cool it is? im actually trieng to get a group of friends to play with me, and they seem to like the idea, adn as far as a fps goes. its pretty decent, not worth buying vista tho, but if you have a 360, and are a fan of first person shooters, then i recomend it, i normally play as a dwarf charactor, but its nothing at all like the tabletop game, so dont expect much in the way of role playing. and iff you dont wanna listen to all of the 12 year olds who play then turn the volume down, or try and mute the mic.

i have a technomancer named "ghost" he pwns. in the matrix any way, he can almost operate a gun... as in he knows which way to point it, and how to pull the trigger, same with his monofilament sword...


----------



## Lucien21 (Oct 25, 2008)

Was never into tabletop RPG so never played that version of it.

However, I loved the old SNES game. YouTube - Shadowrun SNES Speedrun, pt 1 (Video playthrough)

The newer game was dreadful.


----------



## romulous (Oct 25, 2008)

dont think im old enough to remember the nes... n64 however, that was epic


----------



## SciFiGamer22 (Oct 29, 2008)

Shadowrun rocks!


----------



## romulous (Oct 29, 2008)

hecks yeah!


----------

